# Baby Announcement!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got back from another baby trade with spirit wings! She is an all white beauty, feathers like fine taffeta! I took her out in my bathroom and oh my goodness! She is the sweetest thing. She squeaks very, very softly, like tinkling of little bells (quite unlike Homer's manly "SQUEAK!!!"). Old Homer won't get to hang out with her any time soon but I'm excited to see what he thinks of his little sister. Hope to get some pictures up soon!
Michelle, if you read this, you are the best and so are your birds! You've definitely put a bright spot in my life!


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! Let's see some pix!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

garacari said:


> Congrats!!!!! Let's see some pix!


DITTO!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Homer dear is entranced by his little sister, Tink! Named her Tink because of her "tinkling" voice! It's something genetic or she comes pretrained and/or some serious prenatal care because she is happiest on my shoulder, eats out of my hand, 'styles' my hair! So much like Homer but so different! More petite and feminine in every way. 
Homer has appointed himself "guardian" and has staked out her cage as THE place to stay-except when she was riding on my shoulder, and seeing I had one shoulder not taken, decided he would ride along as well! Since he is so much bigger and his flying skills are farther along, that's as close as they get for now. I'm in pigeon heaven here!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well we are both happy as a peach!, Doveone52 gave me a beautiful fairy swallow pigeon hen we do think, and she acts like she has lived here all her life! so beautiful and Iam enjoying every moment looking at her. Im so glad little Tink got the best of homes, and more white homer babies are hatching as I type!...lol... under a frillback pair, these are their first babies, they seem to be attentive parents just like their parents (they are nestmates and used for fosters), they have had a year of fake eggs and now are enjoying parenthood... can't wait to see these develope and grow... glad to here Tink is doing well, you deserve it sweet Lady!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, Michelle, I am so thrilled! Homer has been depositing "gifts" from my jewelry box into Tink's water bowl! Found an earring in there I hadn't seen in years! I've been letting them have supervised play time and they really enjoy each other's company. Tink likes to hang out by the sink on the off chance I run some water! Homer is a good big brother. I love these babies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How Fun!!

Sure am looking forward to the continuing adventures of Tink and Homer!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Watch those errings so no one swallows the "backing(s)" if any! 

They sure can get into all kinds of mischief!

Sending our Love, Hugs and Scritches!!

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBegone/Rae Charles


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! Didn't think of the earring backings. Thanks!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww how cute! What a lovely name Tink!

_Human ride announcement:
"The VIP shoulder seats are taken. Other bird passengers, please proceed to the arms to perch."_


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, I love your announcement!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> Oh, I love your announcement!



ROFL...me too!!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

